# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Redesigned Barbie gets a butt, belly and big feet!

## OceanloverOH

Barbie has been re-designed so her measurements more closely resemble a normal woman's height, weight and body measurements.  And I say about time!

Meet normal Barbie: Shes not impossibly tall and skinny, but instead created in the proportions of the average 19-year-old American woman.

Barbie.jpg

http://www.today.com/news/normal-bar...d=msnhp&pos=10

----------


## Trinnity

<scoff>

My ass has NEVER been that big. 
It looks so strange. Short and stocky. I'm not saying it's bad, wrong, or that I don't like it.

----------


## The XL

Dat ass.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-04-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Hm. Intriguing.

----------


## OceanloverOH

> <scoff>
> 
> My ass has NEVER been that big.


Mine either.  But take a look at an awful lot of these teenagers nowadays in their Daisy Dukes....

daisy dukes 2.jpgdaisy dukes.jpg

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-04-2013)

----------


## The XL

Dayum.  I wouldn't say the girl on the right has a big ass......but it's a nice one, nonetheless.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-05-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Dayum.  I wouldn't say the girl on the right has a big ass......but it's a nice one, nonetheless.


It's big, just not fat-big.

----------


## lostbeyond

How about Barbie's boob size?  Shouldn't they increment that too?  (I think the boob-job industry asked for it.)  But watch out, after this one, the next revision will replace Barbie's waistline with hippo waistline.  Let's switch the US population away from attraction to girls to attraction to hippopotamus.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:  This program is now over 50 % successful.  Also, can we redesign GI Joe?  How should he look?

----------


## Canadianeye

But the face of the doll is still molded into the current societal concept of beautiful? Until there is a Barbie that covers every single physical image possible for females...I will let them nowhere near my GI Joes.

----------


## Perianne

> <scoff>
> 
> My ass has NEVER been that big. 
> It looks so strange. Short and stocky. I'm not saying it's bad, wrong, or that I don't like it.


Sorry.  Deleted post.

----------


## Guest

Barbie got back!  I like it.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-05-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That is EXACTLY my butt.

----------


## Gemini

So they finally decided that not filling girls heads with impossible to meet standards is a good idea eh?

Next they will be telling us that socialism is bad.

Better late than never I guess.

----------


## Gemini

> That is EXACTLY my butt.


Too much information....

----------


## Perianne

> So they finally decided that not filling girls heads with impossible to meet standards is a good idea eh?


Deleted.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Too much information....


I suppose a butt lift surgery could be made of plastic EXACTLY like the Barbie doll...I just need to remove the mental image of where the little pull string is located for the talking voice.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Perianne

> Too much information....


I deleted it.  Sorry for offending you.

----------


## Canadianeye

> I deleted it.  Sorry for offending you.


Oh great...thanks for killing my joke. j/k

----------


## Gemini

> I am short.  I am never going to look like Barbie.


99% of the human population could say that.  With exception to a few Scandinavian women whose diet consists of crystal meth and one meal of Jenny Craig each day.

At least the new barbie's head doesn't look like a mutant in relation to size/height ratio with the new frame.

I don't think men really want a stick figure, something with a little substance on them is good.  Makes them solid and durable.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> 99% of the human population could say that.  With exception to a few Scandinavian women whose diet consists of crystal meth and one meal of Jenny Craig each day.
> 
> At least the new barbie's head doesn't look like a mutant in relation to size/height ratio with the new frame.
> 
> I don't think men really want a stick figure, something with a little substance on them is good.  Makes them solid and durable.


Basically, I want something I know won't break the first time I play with it  :Tongue:

----------


## Gemini

> I deleted it.  Sorry for offending you.


Pish posh.  I demand that you repost it on grounds of giving censorship the finger.  While I may not desire such knowledge, my scorn for censorship is* infinitely* greater.

The last person's feelings you should consider when posting are mine.  They bear ZERO consequence on anything.

----------

OceanloverOH (07-05-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-05-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Basically, I want something I know won't break the first time I play with it


Totally true.  If I feel like I might break somebody by hugging them snuggly, they are not for me.  Consequently I am not married to any such person.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-05-2013)

----------


## Guest

I like the Monster High dolls.  I know I shouldn't, but...I do.  Especially the Gorgon.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Pish posh.  I demand that you repost it on grounds of giving censorship the finger.  While I may not desire such knowledge, my scorn for censorship is* infinitely* greater.
> 
> The last person's feelings you should consider when posting are mine.  They bear ZERO consequence on anything.


Never consider @Gemini's feelings @Perianne.  That salt dog won't consider yours.

----------


## Gemini

> Never consider @Gemini's feelings @Perianne.  That salt dog won't consider yours.


Well...yeah, you got me.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (07-05-2013)

----------

